# low cost sewing machine recomendation



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I am considering getting a sewing machine for my DD. She is 28 and has done some sewing before she moved out, and would like something she could use to make some clothing. She does not need anything fancy, and if she finds she really likes to sew, she can upgrade after she's done with graduate school. 

the main problem - I am here in GA (Atlanta area) for two weeks, and I'd love to get her something while I'm here. She would not have a clue on what to look for in a used machine and there is about nothing in my neck of the woods as I live in rural SD. 

Any suggestions for a good starter machine? I'd like to keep the costs low as she also needs two new tires for her vehicle. Thanks


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Define low cost. There are some good Janome machines that are about $150 to $300 that would be retail new cost.

Or go to a dealer and ask to see their trade in stock of that brand and get a more expensive model that's reconditioned for less money.

The second brand I'd say would be a Brother. The can start at about $100 to about $249 for the lower level machines. 

Both of these brands go a lot higher in cost for their more deluxe machines.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

There's a couple of sewing machines that are going to be black friday specials. That might help you as far as cost. sewing machines Black Friday 2012 search results


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'd like to keep this under $200, just a low end starter machine. I've been out of sewing circles for so long that I have no idea what brands of machines are considered decent, and if there are some that should be avoided.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Janome 2212 Sewing Machine, FREE Shipping, 30-Day Money Back Guarantee, Financing, Since 1971 - Ken's Sewing Center - Janome Sewing Machines

I've had one of these, and liked it. I gave it to a young cousin that was looking to sew, and did not have money for a decent machine.
It's mechanical and has the vertical bobbin. It does have the drop feed for the free style quilting should she decide to do it.

Brother CS6000I Sewing Machine, FREE Shipping, 30-Day Money Back Guarantee, Financing, Since 1971 - Ken's Sewing Center - Brother Sewing Machines
this is pretty decent also. It's computer machine. Has lots more stitches. horizontal bobbin and the bobbin threading is pretty neat.

Brother XR9500PRW Sewing Machine, FREE Shipping, 30-Day Money Back Guarantee, Financing, Since 1971 - Ken's Sewing Center - Brother Sewing Machines

And you can check the kenssewingcenter page for more, especially the Brothers, have more in your price range.

this site is reputable.
The pricing is about what you should pay in a local sewing machine store.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Although I'm a Janome die hard, I'm thinking of getting this one for a friend who lost hers in a fire last year. It is well recommended by many folks who sew a lot and is only $153.00 with free shipping from Amazon. Amazon.com: Brother CS6000i Advance Sew Affordable 60-Stitch Computerized Free-Arm Sewing Machine with Hard Case & More!: Arts, Crafts & Sewing


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Brother is my second brand choice, I've had good luck with them, and have seen good reviews for that machine.

I'd say - go for it.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm just going to give you something to think about.

If you buy from a local dealer, say a used machine, then your daughter has somewhere to go if she has problems. I've found dealers don't want to help much if you buy online ect. Our local Hancocks has a nice line of machines and offers sewing classes.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I've had _two_ CS6000i machines. 
I now sew on vintage Singers. 

All I can say is I'm guessing most of those rave reviews are people who've owned their machine for less than a year...


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Ooooh!!! /Waves hand! How about a vintage Singer 401a? It's awesome, will do most everything, will last forever and is cheap.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

CJ said:


> Ooooh!!! /Waves hand! How about a vintage Singer 401a? It's awesome, will do most everything, will last forever and is cheap.


I second that comment.. The vintage 401 is a good machine and is "All Metal". Some of the older zigzag Singers are plastic inside and the plastic gears eventually give it up and have to be replaced. A lot of the SMGs will not do that anymore. 
Ours here is about 50/50. I think it all depends on the condition of the overall machine.
Also the 500 Singer Rockateer is a good machine too. 
Our local SMG has one he fixed up and is in a cabinet and has quoted someone $80.00 for the whole thing. 
Some of the older Kenmores are also good machines to look at.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I got her a Singer on a black Friday deal. Should be a good enough starter machine for her. I have no idea if she'll decide she likes sewing, she showed almost no interest in it as a teen. 

She showed so little interest in just about everything I was interested in, and now she's starting to ask about some things. Never wanted me to show her anything about sewing, cooking, gardening, DIY stuff (we moved out of suburbia when she was 14) - now at 28 and the economy, she's thinking it might be good to start learning more. She's turning into an excellent cook.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Daughter got her first sewing machine










I got a big "I love you Mommy"

Seems like a good trade to me.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> The second brand I'd say would be a Brother. The can start at about $100 to about $249 for the lower level machines.


WM had brothers on sale for $50 on Thanksgiving. If you want a light machine, not for denim or thick material, but for lighter fabrics, you might check WM to see if they have any of those left. I saw seven of them at a WM just this Monday that were left over from the previous Thursday night sale.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I was going to second the 401A, but knew you already bought one. I've got two, and have a hard time not picking up a third. There's one on my local CL for $75 with a cabinet. Best machine to be had in my book!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I was going to suggest a 401, 201 or 301. Either would be a workhorse that she would go back to time and again, even after getting a newer fancier machine.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I bought this one a couple of years ago at this price, under 150. But when I took a look this week, the price was nearly 200. Maybe it's a sudden price break for Black Friday competition. Anyay back to the lower price.

Various opinions have been posted, some with attitude.  I'm not trying to convince here. Just noticed the price and thought I would share some info.

Brother CS6000i Computerized Sewing Machine - Walmart.com

It's not as heavy and quiet as my Janome 6500 (about 900 on sale a few years ago.)

I noticed there are 905 customer reviews. Not every customer writes a review, so probably even more machines have been purchased. 

Read customer reviews for any product you are considering.

I ordered on line with free shipping to my store. 

My reasons for purchasing:

Features and accessories
Weight and convenient carrying case (to take to classes and travel)
Price

WM Return policy (return to any WM store within 30 days with receipt) I was told this by store person when I looked at other machines in store, and when I picked up my order at store)

Sewing friend had purchased nearly same machine on line at Costco for same use. i observed and tried hers. 

Reviews. I read all. Looked for red flags.

I have owned Viking, Bernina, Pfaff, and Janome sewing machines and Singer, Pfaff and Brother sergersy. Also purchased the Brother embroidery machine online from WM.

I was willing to test the function of the machine within 30 days in case I decided to return it.

Cons: Almost none. Display is a bit faint. I miss the grooved cording and pintuck feet of the Pfaff.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Beware of those cheap machines. In class one day a woman brought in her new Singer from Walmart (gift from her DH, sweet guy) and when putting a needle in, the needle dropped through the plate and into the machine. We could not get it out. This is just an example of a problem with a cheap machine. The internal parts also wear out quickly. And, Walmart has no one on staff to help you or to repair your machine. Just a heads up.

That said, while many people want to throw their cheap machine out the window, others have had good luck and gotten lots of use from theirs. It is a hit or miss kind of thing. I've seen these machines outperfrom my $500 (costs more now) Pfaff (which I have replaced with a Singer 301). The first time your DD's machine misbehaves, she needs to look for a repair man because it needs a timing adjustment or could need a new part. Don't just stick it in a closet and buy a $15,000 machine when the little Walmart fella could be fixed with some TLC.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Or spend the $50 repair bill and get a vintage singer, instead


----------

